# Yohimbine hcl



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey guys .. where are people ordering there yohimbine hcl from any uk places or any recommendations?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I have literally just received my order from this site, as recommended by others from the site. :thumbup1:

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

Did you just get the yohimbine? and what does you running it mate?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

10mg twice a day is plenty for yohimbine (on an empty stomach)


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ive just ordered, what sort of postage times we looking at?


----------



## samlongden (Jul 9, 2010)

There was quite a long thread on this a while back, lots of info and feedback on the above mentioned stack:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation-aas/97867-yohimbine.html


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Exilejoe#75 said:


> Ive just ordered, what sort of postage times we looking at?


my order from elite n took 7 days


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Is it a banned substance. I cant find any other sites selling it?


----------



## swampy9785 (Sep 27, 2008)

would this dose be the case for someone of any bodyweight. Only ask as the suggested dose is 2.5/5mg a day. Cheers


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

xpower said:


> 10mg twice a day is plenty for yohimbine (on an empty stomach)


How long have people run yohimbine before effects diminish? Say at 10 or 20 mg a day?


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am going to cycle it, mon-fri two a day then weekend off. Can do it several ways, maybe two days on one off or two weeks on a week off, something like that.


----------



## AverageLength (May 17, 2011)

Ive just used the ultimate weight loss stack from elite n for 3 weeks, have made some good visble fat loss around the stomach but ive been ****ing like a racehorse all day for the past few days. im back on ECA now which normally makes me **** but wow! it could be possible that the water retention gave me an in-accurate weight reading so i may have lost even more weight than i thought, so very happy with it. only used 10mg a day for 3 weeks and only stopped becuase i want an accurate reading when i finish my cut so i know what ive lost, i dont think the effects were diminishing though.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What's in the ultimate stack can't get the links up for some reason and computer is in for repair


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Elite Nutritions Ultimate Stack

1,3-Dimethylamylamine 30 mgs

Caffeine 200 mgs

Synephrine Hcl 10 mgs

Yohimbine Hcl 10 mgs


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I have just bought 100 Yohimbine Hcl 10 mgs tabs from these for £16.99 delivered. Thinking of running them along side an eca stack when i start again in 2 weeks time.

What do you think about running it with an eca??

How much would you run, i've ben doing 30mg, 200mg, 75mg for the eca x2 a day. Should i replace 1 eca with a 10mg Yohimbine tab or run along side it?

Opinons please.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

lambert said:


> Is it a banned substance. I cant find any other sites selling it?


I believe it is 'prescription only' at any effective dosage; the topical cream seems to have some supporters for removing stubborn pockets of fat, I would check the dosage before parting with any money


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Has anyone used the cream and also the tabs? Any difference?

I'm not sure of the dosing of the 10mg would that really be correct?


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

ok so bought this and I take 2 caps daily with lipo 6 tabs at 3 caps morning and afternoon. Dpnt stop me wanting to eat, do stop me

sleeping dont increase endurance, am I doing this right?

Goal is to lose body fat gain muscle through diet and exercise but maintain feminine looks , I am a size 8-10 and 5ft 7 inches, exercise 7 days per week cardio 1 hr daily gym 4 times per week, home kettle bells, saunas, treadmill and elip trainer. Do weight training 3 times at gym per week. Still have body fat, what am I doing wrong


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

will be ordering mine today also

Plan on running

2 days of clen

2 days of Yohimbine

Var 100ED

for 10 weeks


----------

